# Need to upload DVD



## wavemaker (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a home made 30 minute DVD I was sent. I would like to share the movie on it (home made not anything illegal - have permission to share as it is not a commercial movie just puppies) with a friend in Australia and also another person here in the states. I need her to view it b4 this Saturday in order to assist me with a decision. Is there a way to upload this? I've tried everything I can think of to download its contents to my desktop and wanted to either share via MSN Messenger or Skype but it isnt working...there are files on the disk, but nothing recognizable as video files, quicktime or anything my computer can read other than from the DVD player. Any help, ideas or suggestion are desperately welcomed!


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried it through AIM or ICQ?


----------



## wavemaker (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes. It will not allow me to send thru any of the chat programs. 

I don't know which program was used to produce it but nothing i own...I can't see the individual movie files, just a bunch of unknown files....but it runs on my DVD program.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Its probably to large a file----30 minutes, even decoded to mpeg is rather large. The best thing you can do is upload it to a server---maybe Google Video or someother one.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Can you give us a list of all the files on the disc. What you could do is make an ISO of the disc and then upload it to them thru YouSendIt or Dropload.
http://www.yousendit.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

It's way too large to upload by chat or e-mail. Save it for an iPod and try to send that.


----------

